# Business Plan- Microbrewery



## junji (16/9/08)

Hello..

Just wondering if anyone here ever written business plan for setting up a microbrewery or if i can obtain some good info on it?
I am doing a course at university where i was required to write up a business plan. One of my group member was from America and he was saying how microbrewery/craft brew is taking off in America, so we decided to write up a biz plan on setting up microbrewery. I've read the previous thread on the paperwork and stuff which was very useful. Wondering if anyone else had more good information..

Thanks in advance

John


----------



## braufrau (16/9/08)

Oooh .. good! Then tell us what it is when you've finished.  

I wish I were clever and brave ... that should be the first step in the plan ... be clever and brave!


----------



## Screwtop (16/9/08)

junji said:


> Hello..
> 
> Just wondering if anyone here ever written business plan for setting up a microbrewery or if i can obtain some good info on it?
> I am doing a course at university where i was required to write up a business plan. One of my group member was from America and he was saying how microbrewery/craft brew is taking off in America, so we decided to write up a biz plan on setting up microbrewery. I've read the previous thread on the paperwork and stuff which was very useful. Wondering if anyone else had more good information..
> ...




Have written lots of BP's, used to use an AU application which incorporated the WP and Spreadsheeting called Maus Masterplan. Plenty of templates around these days. The basics of all businesses are similar, if you want to write a startup you will need to do more work on space requirement costs and your crossover point will be further out. AHB should be a good source for surveying market segments :lol:

Screwy


----------



## Fatgodzilla (16/9/08)

Screwtop said:


> Have written lots of BP's, used to use an AU application which incorporated the WP and Spreadsheeting called Maus Masterplan. Plenty of templates around these days. The basics of all businesses are similar, if you want to write a startup you will need to do more work on space requirement costs and your crossover point will be further out. AHB should be a good source for surveying market segments :lol:
> 
> Screwy



+1 re Screwy's thoughts. Find a generic business plan from the web or a text you have, work out what must be in your plan (eg SWOT analysis etc) then add a business to it. You'll get most points for how the business plan is structured and presented. The fun part is throwing a micro into the plans. Find a microbrewery on line and borrow as much of their info as much as you can. After all, its not as if this microbrewery plan has to work !


----------



## gibbocore (16/9/08)

will be watching this space with great interest.


----------



## MHB (16/9/08)

I brought a book called Handbook of Brewing, the chapter on micro brewing gives equations for sizing the brewery based on local beer consumption patterns, number of seats in a restaurant and other factors.

There are also sections on QA, product selection, marketing and more.

Good general book on brewing but this chapter alone makes it worthwhile for anyone wanting to start a micro.

Handbook of Brewing
Edited by
Fergus Priest and Graham Stewart
Second Edition
CRC Press ISBN-13: 978-0-8247-2657-7

Worth every cent
MHB


----------



## HoppingMad (16/9/08)

Haven't got it myself but came across this book at abebooks, amazon and a few others:

"The Microbrewers' Handbook" By Ted Bruning (2007)
The Microbrewers' Handbook written by Ted Bruning until recently editor of What's Brewing guides you through all the practicalities of starting up your own microbrewery.

Sounds like it could be worth a peek.

Hopper.


----------



## Carbonator (16/9/08)

junji said:


> Just wondering if anyone here ever written business plan for setting up a microbrewery or if i can obtain some good info on it?



This is probably not the answer you want, but I have seen a program on ABC called Landline. It has featured Micro-Distilleries/Breweries in the past.

http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2005/s1363276.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2006/s2208424.htm

http://www.abc.net.au/landline/content/2006/s2267575.htm

Perhaps you could contact some of these people for info.

Cheers


----------



## junji (16/9/08)

Cheers everyone for information!

If this business plan sounds good, I might even think of starting one...haha

I do need a brewmaster...


----------



## MHB (16/9/08)

$0.5M would be much more useful, and would help you find a great brewmaster.....  

MHB


----------



## kook (16/9/08)

The Dogfish Head business plan has been published on the net in the past. Sam Calagione's book Brewing up a Business has some useful information in it too.


----------



## junji (17/9/08)

ahhh...i found a nice templete on microbrewery! Thanks again everyone for your contributions! I guess I have to do some researching on OHS regulations and excise tax stuff...at least Ive got something to work with now...

http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/busine...brewery-v2.html

If I get a good mark for our biz plan, I shall post it up here..haha


----------



## clatty (17/9/08)

junji said:


> ahhh...i found a nice templete on microbrewery! Thanks again everyone for your contributions! I guess I have to do some researching on OHS regulations and excise tax stuff...at least Ive got something to work with now...
> 
> http://www.referenceforbusiness.com/busine...brewery-v2.html
> 
> If I get a good mark for our biz plan, I shall post it up here..haha




There is fairly detailed one here 

http://www.bplans.com/sample_business_plan..._summary_fc.cfm

Or 

http://www.probrewer.com/vbulletin/forumdi....php?forumid=29

may be helpful, it has lots of start up questions.


----------



## HoppingMad (17/9/08)

Another US book that might be handy - The Brewer's Association Guide to Starting your own brewery by Ray Daniels. It's on Amazon but surprisingly pricey.

Hopper.


----------



## junji (17/9/08)

HoppingMad said:


> Another US book that might be handy - The Brewer's Association Guide to Starting your own brewery by Ray Daniels. It's on Amazon but surprisingly pricey.
> 
> Hopper.



yeah...this was suprising 145 bucks at kinokuniya!! Better to get it from amazon
however..the book is awesome...i read the book today at the kinokuniya, City store Sydney.
it has sample biz plan on the back and it covers basically everything.

Wish had some spare cash...cant even afford to buy uni textbook at the moment..


----------



## Doc (27/10/08)

Following up on this topic to see how you were going junji.
Here is a great link to some food for thought on starting a business. linky link.
Whilst a lot of it seems common sense it is nice to see it come from a brewery that has been there and done that.

The Three Floyds microbrewery business plan also appears to be pretty good. 

Doc


----------

